# Rylee Rue



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

It has been two months since we lost our girl. She would have turned 3 this month too. Because of her death, I have wanted to try to do something to help others with IMHA, and bring awareness. So, I started a blog in her honor. It's still a work in progress, but I wanted to share it so far. Chloe has brought so much joy back in to our homes, but I don't ever think we will ever forget the girl who saved us while we were trying to save her. 

http://cureimha.blogspot.com/

Rylee Rue, we miss you.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry about poor Rylee. Penny and Maggie's Mom has a springer with AIHA, so you might want to get in touch with her.


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Rylee ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

What a beautiful girl. So sorry for your loss, and thank you for bringing awareness to others about IMHA.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Run free and sleep softly Rylee


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for the pic Steve!!!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Rylee was such a beautiful girl. I have passed on the information about your website to every dog lover I know. Thank you for keeping Rylee's message and story going.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*how i hate that horrible disease. It took my golden boy, hunter just 2 months after his 4th birthday. It seems most people have never heard of it until their dog is diagnosed and then it is such a roller coaster ride and can be so expensive many can't afford to treat their dogs for months on end. The morris animal foundation is working on this disease to find a cure or prevention. All money donated to meisha's hope fund goes right into te the aiha fund for research.*

*to tel you how bad it is, after hunter's death i found--or was gound by--abou t45 others whos dogs had develoed aiha following proheart6 injection. Only 2 were still alive. Most died withing a week of less of diagnosis.*

*i bdlong to a group whose dogs have either already died, are in a battle of his/her life or is in remission and it seems every time i got there, there are new folks, terrified because their dog has been diagnosed and they have read up on it. Breaks my heart to see the ones come on to post their dog had died. Ad it lifts my heart to see one has gone into remission.*


----------



## CindyZ (Nov 29, 2008)

Rylee, Godspeed and we miss you. What a beauty.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My heart goes out to you...


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet, sweet girl. Thanks for getting the information out there about IMHA. I know how painful it must be for you, I lost my girl Daisy to Lymphoma cancer when she was just 3 years old also. Take care, my thoughts are with you.


----------

